# Charges Filed In Rayshard Brooks Case



## Jmartjrmd (Jun 17, 2020)

Press conference going on now.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jun 17, 2020)

One officer stood on top of him and the other kicked Rayshard when he was dead. Disgusting


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 17, 2020)

Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 17, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anyone know if this is true?



I’m watching CNN and so far they are reporting that a number of Atlanta officers are calling out sick tonight.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jun 17, 2020)

Well they are saying the DA brought charges for political reasons.  Saying his election is in a run off and he did that press conference for election reasons. 
Also said he just brought charges due to the pressure of the current climate.
( These were opinions of some lawyers I was watching).
The shooting officer charged with felony murder and aggravated assault for shooting in the direction of the cars in the drive thru. 
Initially DA says the other officer agreed to br a states witness but his lawyer swiftly said that was false.  He was given a $50k bond.  both were told to turn themselves in by 6pm tomorrow.


----------



## washyohandslildirty (Jun 18, 2020)

Apparently, Atlanta policemen are suffering from sudden cases of “Blue Flu” and calling out sick.  This is not good.
_______________

*Atlanta (CNN) Hours after a fired police officer was charged with felony murder for fatally shooting a man in the back, Atlanta police officers are not responding to calls in three of the department's six zones, multiple sources within the Atlanta Police Department told CNN on Wednesday evening.*

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/17/us/rayshard-brooks-atlanta-police-not-answering-calls/index.html


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 18, 2020)

I rea


washyohandslildirty said:


> Apparently, Atlanta policemen are suffering from sudden cases of “Blue Flu” and calling out sick.  This is not good.
> _______________
> 
> *Atlanta (CNN) Hours after a fired police officer was charged with felony murder for fatally shooting a man in the back, Atlanta police officers are not responding to calls in three of the department's six zones, multiple sources within the Atlanta Police Department told CNN on Wednesday evening.*
> ...


Which three zones and who lives there?


----------



## washyohandslildirty (Jun 18, 2020)

UmSumayyah said:


> I rea
> 
> Which three zones and who lives there?



The article didn’t specify but this update video with audio of officers not responding says Zone 3 and 6 I think...others may have been effected.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 18, 2020)

washyohandslildirty said:


> Apparently, Atlanta policemen are suffering from sudden cases of “Blue Flu” and calling out sick.  This is not good.
> _______________
> 
> *Atlanta (CNN) Hours after a fired police officer was charged with felony murder for fatally shooting a man in the back, Atlanta police officers are not responding to calls in three of the department's six zones, multiple sources within the Atlanta Police Department told CNN on Wednesday evening.*
> ...


Every single cop that calls out should be fired and replaced.


----------



## awhyley (Jun 20, 2020)

washyohandslildirty said:


> NYPD encouraged to call out on July 4th.



What happened to protect and serve?


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 20, 2020)

awhyley said:


> What happened to protect and serve?



Slogan. That's all it ever was.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2020)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>


Dear God... his wife and children don't need to hear this.  His having a 'girlfriend' that he just left before coming to Wendy's.   It's too much.  It's just too much.    

I'm happy to see how the legal team is presenting his wife; she truly is a beautiful black woman who is at the extreme of hurt and pain right now.  She just doesn't need this 'girlfriend' mess to be on blast.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 21, 2020)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>



Whoa!!!  A girlfriend?  I was confused thinking like why is that a big deal and was about to give her props for taking charge and holding it down for her man   Then I remember his interview about him being married.

Plot twist!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ok. That post that says he said repeatedly that he was there with his girlfriend...Why say that knowing you are married? Was she just a friend and he thought usung her white privelege would help him? The other post says she MAY be his girlfriend. God, I hope he was not that type while he had a beautiful family of his own.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 21, 2020)

I was wondering why he would be at Wendy's drunk when he could have just been drunk at home.  I won't lie.  My first thought was that he was out doing something he had no business doing.  I feel bad for the family, but my instincts are telling me that his wife knew what he was doing and they had some kind of understanding.  In my mind this doesn't make his death any less tragic, but it should serve as a reminder for people to be mindful of the life they live.  The wife has been left to deal with grief and I'm sure once the grief passes...if all of this true...she'll be angry.  Its sad for her and sad for the kids.  No comment on the alleged girlfriend.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 22, 2020)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 22, 2020)

mrselle said:


> I was wondering why he would be at Wendy's drunk when he could have just been drunk at home.  I won't lie.  My first thought was that he was out doing something he had no business doing.  I feel bad for the family, but my instincts are telling me that his wife knew what he was doing and they had some kind of understanding.  In my mind this doesn't make his death any less tragic, *but it should serve as a reminder for people to be mindful of the life they live.*  The wife has been left to deal with grief and I'm sure once the grief passes...if all of this true...she'll be angry.  Its sad for her and sad for the kids.  No comment on the alleged girlfriend.



Everything that is going on, is extremely sad. But the conversation I recently had with my sister, pretty much boils down to this.

ETA: this will continue to happen, until men and Black men in particular, learn to respect (Black) women.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 22, 2020)

I think his funeral services are tomorrow.   I pray for his wife to have peace.  The media need not bring this girlfriend mess into the mix.  Just  leave his wife alone and let her grieve and heal in peace.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 23, 2020)

Girlfriend needs to sit this out. And if she doesn't respect that then...social media gone do what social media do.
She needs to disappear and mourn. Alone. 
Prayers blessings and nuff love for wifey who had to endure his foolishness to the end. Jail, side chicks, idiocy. May hers and her childrens lives flourish from here on out. 
I'm bout to be on some Black woman only preservation stuff....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 23, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> Girlfriend needs to sit this out. And if she doesn't respect that then...social media gone do what social media do.
> She needs to disappear and mourn. Alone.
> Prayers blessings and nuff love for wifey who had to endure his foolishness to the end. Jail, side chicks, idiocy. May hers and her childrens lives flourish from here on out.
> I'm bout to be on some Black woman only preservation stuff....


 That woman should be arrested for starting that fire in Wendy's.  It's long overdue, the police know who she is.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 23, 2020)

Finally.



Funeral


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 23, 2020)

TrulyBlessed said:


> *Finally.*
> 
> 
> Funeral


Arrested her on the same day of his funeral services...  

I just want his wife and children to heal from all of this.   It's sad he's on video mentioning he was with this woman, but worse even more when he should have been at his daughter's birthday party that night instead.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> Arrested her on the same day of his funeral services...
> 
> I just want his wife and children to heal from all of this.   It's sad he's on video mentioning he was with this woman, but worse even more when he should have been at his daughter's birthday party that night instead.


He went to jail for abusing his wife and children. I hope they can finally have some peace now. He seemed to have cause a lot of terror and havoc on them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 23, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> He went to jail for abusing his wife and children. I hope they can finally have some peace now. He seemed to have cause a lot of terror and havoc on them.


Wowwww..... Oh my goodness...I don't know what's sadder, his wife grieving over his death or the having all of his 'skeletons' coming to the surface in front of the whole world to hear and talk about it.  It paints a bad image to be used against his memory.      He still didn't deserve to be shot in the back...twice.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 23, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> Wowwww..... Oh my goodness...I don't know what's sadder, his wife grieving over his death or the having all of his 'skeletons' coming to the surface in front of the whole world to hear and talk about it.  It paints a bad image to be used against his memory.      He still didn't deserve to be shot in the back...twice.


Maybe she has life insurance on him


----------



## guudhair (Jun 23, 2020)

UmSumayyah said:


> Maybe she has life insurance on him



I believe she received a new vehicle and college funds for the kids through donations.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 23, 2020)

UmSumayyah said:


> Maybe she has life insurance on him





guudhair said:


> I believe she received a new vehicle and college funds for the kids through donations.


  Good to know this.    She deserves to have everything that helps her through this.  She's entitled to a descent break / a better life.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 5, 2020)

TrulyBlessed said:


>



The caucasity! This fool went on vacation too so he doesn't care about


----------

